# Apex Legends Spielersuche



## FunkyMaster (5. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Suche auf diesem Weg ein paar Apex Spieler. Die meisten meiner Freunde zocken es leider nicht und nur immer mit random mates macht es keinen Spass.

Spiele Hauptsächlich Lifeline / Bloodhound / Octane. Bin zwar kein Pro aber auch nicht schlecht.

In Origin heisse ich: PongLenis90

Wir haben einen eigenen TS3 Server. Bevorzuge auch TS statt discord.

Ihr könnt mich einfach Adden wenn ihr lust habt zu daddeln.


----------

